# For Cowgirls Only



## DCBluesman (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks to the inventor of the prickly pear cactus blank. 












Thanks for looking. [8D]


----------



## Gary Max (Nov 18, 2006)

Looks great Lou ---you have taken those to the next level.
Hope your catus blank sales are still keeping you busy----I am hopeing the blanks you sent me arrive today.


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Lou, that pen is beautiful!  You never seec(spelling?) to amaze me.

Janet


----------



## pete00 (Nov 18, 2006)

now that looks nice!!!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 18, 2006)

post deleted just because


----------



## dfurlano (Nov 18, 2006)

Flies for fly fisherman.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 18, 2006)

Definitely a pen that belongs in a Versace bag!


----------



## TBone (Nov 18, 2006)

The first word that popped into mind was elegant.  Very nice job.  Is that a clear with painted tubes or a white PR?


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Excellent work!


----------



## gerryr (Nov 18, 2006)

That's very nice Lou.  You going to make a pink one soon?[]


----------



## mikes pens (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Thanks to the inventor of the prickly pear cactus blank.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turned_for_good (Nov 18, 2006)

MesquiteMan
www.turntex.com


----------



## wudnhed (Nov 18, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turned_for_good_
> <br />MesquiteMan
> www.turntex.com


yep sure did


----------



## mikes pens (Nov 18, 2006)

Gee, sorry to start an argument.  Lou just said thanks to the inventor of the prickly pear cactus blank.  I was just curious about who had this great idea.  Way to think outside the box Curtis.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 18, 2006)

Edited at OP's request
NPGJ


----------



## Mudder (Nov 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MesquiteMan_
> <br />The discussion was that I invented the cactus pen.



I would think that your statement is a little misleading.

If you check in the photo albums you will find 2 photo's from Penworks of pens made from cactus parts and a photo from Woodchucher of a pen made from cactus root that predates your work.

Perhaps you should clarify yourself as the inventor of the prickly pear cactus pen. Or the cast prickly pear cactus pen.



Scott Hettel
Inventor of the Sierra Pencil


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 18, 2006)

Heck, I hope to 'invent' a way for us all to get along.[]

-Peter-


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 18, 2006)

That's funny....I thought I invented everything![]


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the <u>kind</u> comments about the pen.  The background is kind of swirled pastel blue and purple with gold highlights...at least that's what the ladies at work told me.  The resin is clear such that the depth of the cactus skeleton is observable.  And Gerry - Have you been reading my mail?  Actually, next comes peach (at the special request of a friend).  Pink will have to come later.  If I missed answering any questions, send me an email! [8D]



<br />


----------



## johncrane (Nov 18, 2006)

very good LOU it's a pearl'er MATE![]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 18, 2006)

Lou, you did the cactus and the kit proud!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Nov 18, 2006)

Lou,

What did you use to color the inside of the blank if you would be so kind to share.  If you would rather keep it a secret, I completely understand.  Oh yeah, great cast prickly pear cactus skeleton pen!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks again for the kind words.  Curtis, I have virtually no secrets about any of my pens.  The blanks are painted with dollar store (not the trademark name, but one of that variety) acrylic paint.


----------



## Ausdan (Nov 19, 2006)

Great pen Lou!!!


----------

